# Paludarium build



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thought I'd start this thread as I am close to beginning my paludarium build.

For xmas I have been bought a 90 x 45 x 60 exo terra terrarium.










You can see a couple of pieces of wood I have ready for the build.

I also have a really nice piece of bogwood with java fern and java moss growing all over it, currently in a holding tank after i took down the aquarium it was in. Will go into the aquatic section.









Just waiting on my plastic egg crate to arrive so I can get started


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

Started on my tank today

Got the PVC supports in place










Used a cardboard template to cut my false bottom. Used a crate I already had.










Finally tried the front edge in place, will be cable tide into place tomorrow










I've siliconed the PVC supports in place and leaving it over night to cure before I start any more.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking good so far! What is the black material your making your false bottom out of, it doesnt look like standard egg crate? It looks sturdier! =) Also, what is the screen that your using to seperate your water area from your false bottom? Ill be starting a 52 gallon paludarium soon so ill be following your thread for inspiration - subscribed!


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

cyck22 said:


> Looking good so far! What is the black material your making your false bottom out of, it doesnt look like standard egg crate? It looks sturdier! =) Also, what is the screen that your using to seperate your water area from your false bottom? Ill be starting a 52 gallon paludarium soon so ill be following your thread for inspiration - subscribed!


the false bottom is made out of some sort of crate I found in the garage, was cut with a band saw.

The front piece is guttering leaf guard, not sure where you would get it from in the USA though.


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rest of the 'gutter guard' in place over the false bottom and the front edge in










Siliconed the aquatic section background in, waiting for it to dry now....











First time I have ever done anything like this so it is a massive learning curve.


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

Background covered in silicone and eco-earth










Then i realised I had nothing to stop the terrestrial area substrate falling into the aquatic section. So after a bit of consideration I decided to build a pebble edge to hold the substrate back.
(I also filled the aquatic area with pebbles just to see how it looked)


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

just waiting on my terrestrial plants now......


----------

